
Ask HN: Best service to spin up a simple landing page? - hartator
I wonder if you guys know a good service to launch a very simple landing page. 1 Logo + 1 Text + 1 field to collect emails.
======
kingbirdy
I'd suggest an s3 bucket to hold the page and images, which does a post to
either a lambda function to store the data, or even something like a google
forms submission to put it all in an excel file

